# Fly System Lubrication



## terminalvelocity16 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in the process of preparing my theatre for a very large production in April. In preparation for such a large show using many flies I want to give the entire fly system a good coating of grease. Does anyone have any idea what kind fo grease one would use on the purchases of a fly system? I'm a marine engineer and I have a good idea that it should be a heavy duty industrial grease similar to straight lard, but does anyone have a specific type of grease that they know is used? Thanks in advance. 

-term


----------



## Mirrai (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know the exact type of lubricate but I would definitely be very very care about how much you put on. I was the fly guy is high school and the first thing my td taught me was never ever ever get lube near the break, I know it seems pretty obivous but I have seen it over looked.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 25, 2008)

terminalvelocity16 said:


> ...In preparation for such a large show using many flies I want to give the entire fly system a good coating of grease. Does anyone have any idea what kind fo grease one would use on the purchases of a fly system? ...


Contact the system manufacturer. Chances are they'll tell you "a good coating of grease" will do more harm than good. "The purchases" refers to what exactly? The closest component of a counterweight system is "purchase line," which certainly should be kept free of dirt, oil, and grease. The only items that could possibly need lubrication are loft blocks, head blocks, and floor blocks, and then only if they are equipped with Zerk fittings. Perhaps this document can help J.R. Clancy Operation & Safety - Operation Manuals, as well as this one J.R. Clancy Operation & Safety - Articles. There's about a 90% chance your counterweight system is either JR Clancy or SECOA.


----------



## Footer (Nov 25, 2008)

Whatever you do, DON'T LUBE THE T-TRACK, GUIDE WIRES, OR CABLE. All this will do is attract dust and cause build up. Otherwise, do what the people above said.


----------



## Van (Nov 26, 2008)

As stated already, and in complete agreement with my freinds Derek and footer, DO NOT Grease you flies. Get in touch with the folks who installed the system. I didn't check to see where you were prior to this response so I can't give you youe best regional bet. Please read the reference material Derek provided the links to. Take it from a former flies systems installer you can do way more harm than good just lubing everything up.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 26, 2008)

One more vote for DO NOT LUBE ANYTHING without talking to the manufacturer first. T-track especially. The guides are made of UHMWP (about the closest thing to frictionless plastic man can make) if you grease it your fly system will be dramatically harder to use.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 9, 2008)

I know that when my system was installed the contractor left a detailed book on recommended maintenance for each component. it is likely such documentation exists. ask the facility engineering or maintenance dept. (whoever signed off on the project)
i ended up with three large binders one for mechanical (hvac, doors/locks and other)
one for the lighting
one for the fly


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 9, 2008)

Another vote for DO NOT LUBE ANYTHING. Consult with the system manufacturer or another reputable rigging installer you trust.

~Dave


----------

